# [OT] Indovinello

## koma

Spero non dia fastidio se propongo un indovinello al forum italiano.... se lo da' bhe droppatelo cancellato o suvvia risolvetelo  :Very Happy: 

Vi avverto su ircNET un canale (di cui non dico il nome altrimenti alcuni di voi imbroglierebbero) è stato tenuto per una settimana sulle spine... non è difficile... ..ma può far pensare delle notti intere

Se conoscete la risposta non rovinate la sorpresa  :Very Happy:  , limitatevi a commentare  :Wink: .

Un uomo qualsiasi (identificabile ad esempio come un ragioniere o un muratore)

al mattino si alza si veste esce di casa (abita al 7° piano di un condominio di 10 piani)

prende l'ascensore dal 7° piano scende allo 0°

(piano terra)

e va a lavoro

poi la sera stanchissimo

torna a casa prende l'ascensore dal piano 0° fino al 3°

e dal terzo se pur stancamente

se la fa a piedi

fino al suo appartamento

 perchè qst sbattimento di farsi dal 3° al 7° piano?

1) l'ascensore non è rotto

2) nessuno lo obbliga

3) non vuole dimagrire o simili

4) non lo fa per scelta sua

----------

## flocchini

Ma non e' vecchia come il mondo?  :Laughing: 

----------

## bsolar

[SPOILER]

Perché è un tappo.

[/SPOILER]

----------

## fatez

sara mica un nano ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bsolar

 *fatez wrote:*   

> sara mica un nano ?  

 

Ci ho pensato anch'io (vedi SPOILER sopra) ma secondo la formulazione di koma qui si parla di un "uomo qualsiasi", quindi presumo anche di statura media?  :Rolling Eyes: 

O è la pulsantiera del lift ad essere abnorme?

----------

## koma

mh un uomo è normale anche se nano  :Very Happy:  giusto gruf nn è valido però lo sapevate già

----------

## fatez

boh.. secondo me è un nano, xchè quando esce di casa alla mattina riesce tranquillamente a pigiare sullo 0, quando invece rientra riesce solamente a premere  3 tasto  e quindi gli tocca fare i piani rimanenti a piedi anche controvoglia... almeno credo.. eh  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> mh un uomo è normale anche se nano

 

Sarà normale ma non è un "uomo qualsiasi" avendo una caratteristica "straordinaria" (cioè l'altezza notevolmente al disotto della media).

Se devi descrivere a qualcuno un uomo alto un metro e una gazzosa mica dici che è un "uomo qualsiasi".

----------

## koma

hai ragione   :Very Happy:  bho ora sei libero di deletare il post bsolar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> hai ragione   bho ora sei libero di deletare il post bsolar 

 

No, resterà qui ad eterna memoria di quante risorse cerebrali siamo in grado di sprecare.  :Razz: 

----------

## leon_73

 *fatez wrote:*   

> boh.. secondo me è un nano, xchè quando esce di casa alla mattina riesce tranquillamente a pigiare sullo 0, quando invece rientra riesce solamente a premere  3 tasto  e quindi gli tocca fare i piani rimanenti a piedi anche controvoglia... almeno credo.. eh 

 

Scusate ma chi l'ha specificato l'ordine dei tasti???

' :Razz: '

SKAl

----------

## shev

Ma soprattutto nei forum non esistono i ban? E non sarebbe l'ora di usarli su Koma!   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma soprattutto nei forum non esistono i ban? E non sarebbe l'ora di usarli su Koma!  

 

In effetti forse a volte sono troppo misericordioso... (e poi li voglio superare i francesi!  :Razz:  )

----------

## koma

sigh 'cativi  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

per un povero e semplice OT :  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Mad:   :Confused: 

----------

